# All NorFonts are on sale (up to 60% off)



## Nor (Apr 8, 2022)

For those looking to expand their font collection, the _NorFonts_ are on sale: 30% off all music fonts, and 60% off text fonts, through April 18.









22 in 22: All NorFonts are on sale for 22% off - Scoring Notes


For a limited time, all NorFonts distributed through Notation Central are on sale at 22% off with a special code.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------



## sinkd (Apr 29, 2022)

Need to pay attention to the next sale!


----------



## Nor (Apr 29, 2022)

sinkd said:


> Need to pay attention to the next sale!


Well, but have a look at my website: https://norfonts.ma/

See, "NorFonts Bundle".


----------

